# Best EQ for some ID HLCDs...?



## Machstorm

I have been real interested in getting a set of ID HLCDs... Probably the Mini Horns... and The Pros not the Ultras. Not that rich. I have a set of Exodus anarchys I was going to use as a midbass driver. Might double up on the anarchy's since they are 8 ohm, and only 6.5 inches. I my current setup is in my sig. I have the 100.4 and wanna stay with sundown stuff. I was considering getting a sundown sax 125.2 for the HLCDs (60 wrms @ 8 ohms) and use the 100.4 for anarchys. (320 x 2 watts rms @ 4 ohms so i'm guessing 150-160 wrms @ 8 ohms) And i'll be skipping the rear stage. Don't need it.

So if that all looks alright... What the hell should I use to EQ the horns? I have an Alpine CDA-117, and an Alpine CDA-9855. I can put either in my car. I asked my local shop and they said a "30 band or more EQ would be best" So... I got on google and the only ppl who still make a 30 band EQ is kicker... their KQ30. I saw a couple other ppl make some back in the day but I don't see any others... I've looked at audiocontrol stuff and I kinda wasn't sure exactly what to look for. Which brings me to my next issue, does the KS30 allow me to tune my horns AND my midbass drivers? or just the horns, and I should use the EQ on my 100.4 to tune the mids? Or is there an EQ that does it all? I don't really wanna spend like 500 or 600 bucks on a JBL MS-8 or Audison Bitone or anything... I'm semi-broke college kid so I've got a budget... But I like nice things. So i'm open to all suggestions. Please help!! Thanks you.


----------



## win1

Check on ebay for the Audio Control EQ30's they have them on there quite often for reasonable price


----------



## Machstorm

Sweet.  None up right now, but I'm hunting. I was also kinda looking at their EQS... Which looks like it would allow me to tune the horns, midbass, and my sub I guess... But it's not really enough bands... It's like 7 bands per channel. Which is ok... But i could get a dash mount for that price, and possibly a better choice. The kicker KQ30 is only $175 through audiosavings... And that's brand new, plus I've bought tons of stuff from them. Always seems to work out well. The EQS is like $275 which still isn't bad, and it's not kicker lol. But just not enough tuning... Then I also saw the audiocontrol DQXS... which looks like it'd be enough control... but wow $500 is pushin it. I guess if it runs my whole system it'd be ok... But I would prefer a more simple solution. Oh, and I saw Zapco has a 30 band... or did. Anyone seen one of those somewhere? I'd be willing to pay a little more for a zapco product... but I always see them in pairs, so I dunno if they are 1 channel only or what... Ugh.

So anyone else have any possible solutions? :/ or will one of those 30 bands allow me to do my whole front stage while using 2 amplifiers? I might stop back into my local shop to see what they think...


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Machstorm said:


> I have been real interested in getting a set of ID HLCDs... Probably the Mini Horns... and The Pros not the Ultras. Not that rich. I have a set of Exodus anarchys I was going to use as a midbass driver. Might double up on the anarchy's since they are 8 ohm, and only 6.5 inches. I my current setup is in my sig. I have the 100.4 and wanna stay with sundown stuff. I was considering getting a sundown sax 125.2 for the HLCDs (60 wrms @ 8 ohms) and use the 100.4 for anarchys. (320 x 2 watts rms @ 4 ohms so i'm guessing 150-160 wrms @ 8 ohms) And i'll be skipping the rear stage. Don't need it.
> 
> So if that all looks alright... What the hell should I use to EQ the horns? I have an Alpine CDA-117, and an Alpine CDA-9855. I can put either in my car. I asked my local shop and they said a "30 band or more EQ would be best" So... I got on google and the only ppl who still make a 30 band EQ is kicker... their KQ30. I saw a couple other ppl make some back in the day but I don't see any others... I've looked at audiocontrol stuff and I kinda wasn't sure exactly what to look for. Which brings me to my next issue, does the KS30 allow me to tune my horns AND my midbass drivers? or just the horns, and I should use the EQ on my 100.4 to tune the mids? Or is there an EQ that does it all? I don't really wanna spend like 500 or 600 bucks on a JBL MS-8 or Audison Bitone or anything... I'm semi-broke college kid so I've got a budget... But I like nice things. So i'm open to all suggestions. Please help!! Thanks you.


If I was going to do a high-efficiency setup on a budget, I'd get a passive loudspeaker that has a waveguide in it, remove the box, and figure out how to install it in the kicks. This gives you the following advantages:


No need for active EQ; the passive crossover is all you need
Ditching the EQ lowers the noise floor
It's cheaper than buying a set of Image Dynamics HLCDs (less than $500 for the home speakers)

It would end up looking a lot like the Biggs Regal (note stage on bottom left of pic)










Here's a few candidates, off the top of my head:









Behringer B2030P, $217 a pair at B&H









JBL S38 loudspeaker Measurements part 2 | Stereophile.com
JBL S38 - can find these on eBay or Craigslist for well under $200 a pair

That's just a couple - there are tons of speakers with waveguides these days. The shallow waveguides that are in vogue won't get as loud as the Image Dynamics, but their are a lot of advantages to the smaller waveguides. They give you an increase in efficiency over a regular tweeter, without requiring the space and expense of a compression driver. Basically, they're a good option for your situation, where you don't want to spend $$$ on a lot of gear.

HTH


----------



## Machstorm

Wow. This looks really neat! I may look into trying this at some point... but I already have the ID HLCDs... I'm just looking for a way to make them work. I have a set of passive 2 ways... And I'm not really on a "budget" I just wanna spend smart. If I'm getting an expensive piece of equipment, I want it to be worth every penny. And I really wanted to start moving towards a SQ setup. I'd rather run a couple 10s or 8s than my big ol' 15. I love how it can hit the lows. I don't like the space that is required. I feel like I could get more bass, tighter bass, and more accurate bass out of 3 10s for the same cubic footage wasted. But right now, the crescendos aren't keeping up with the xcon. I mean I only have 1 set in the front, and 1 set in the rear. It might be different if I had 2 sets up front... But I was really looking to try something different. Kick panels would be hella cool, but they are hard to fit in my car. Fiberglass door project was in my future of things I wanted to try... But for now I was trying to simplify the front stage, and make it louder.


----------



## treylittlefield

Rf360.2 can be had for pretty cheap. What I use

Sent from my C771


----------



## subwoofery

The Anarchy is not a bad idea but paired with horns, it really isn't the best idea... 
Look at pro-audio mids instead. You'll be much happier and you'll have an easier time tuning your system. 
91dB 1w/1m minimum I would say - more is better. The Anarchy for eg. is 84-85dB 1w/1m

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy

I am sending it back to JBL on Monday...but anyone wants it, I have a BNIB waveguide out of the JBL LSR6238P.


----------



## Machstorm

Hmmm. Is the Rockford piece similar to the MS-8 or bitone? I guess I'd need 6 in, 6 out. And a wide verity of tuning... I'll look things up though. 

And I know, I know. Everyone was talking about the sensitivity on the Anarchys were low, but they are so massive and i'll have them on triple the wattage of the horns. If they don't work I was going to look for a high sensitivity one like everyone recommends. :/ Just tryin to be different I guess.


----------



## subwoofery

Machstorm said:


> Hmmm. Is the Rockford piece similar to the MS-8 or bitone? I guess I'd need 6 in, 6 out. And a wide verity of tuning... I'll look things up though.
> 
> And I know, I know. Everyone was talking about the sensitivity on the Anarchys were low, but they are so massive and i'll have them on triple the wattage of the horns. If they don't work I was going to look for a high sensitivity one like everyone recommends. :/ Just tryin to be different I guess.


Trying to be different is great (but you won't be coz some DIYers have already use horns with the Anarchy) but a lot of posters in this thread knows what it takes to tune a horn and are only giving you a good baseline to start your project... 

If you haven't bought the Anarchy yet, go with a pro-audio driver, you'll thank us later  

Also, please read about power compression. Also read, from the Klippel test that heat rejection isn't that good compared to other drivers. 

Kelvin


----------



## Machstorm

Well i already had the anarchys for a home audio project that never happened... And I ordered the horns already too. Really the last piece I'm looking for is the EQ. But I really wanted a solid midbass... I've heard pro audio drivers are a little weak in that... I mean they get loud to keep up with the horns... but i dunno... Any good suggestions on a solid midbass driver? First thing that comes to mind is selenium... Any other decent choices? I saw crescendo's new line of midbass speakers, and they look kinda like pro-audio ish. I'd really like to stay under $100 a side if i'm changing to pro- audio drivers. Dayton have anything? I've always liked their stuff...


----------



## subwoofery

If you have the Anarchy then try those. 

I went from a 91dB efficient to a 92-93dB efficient one and it's mind blowing (well not really ) but it really helps with levels and dynamics. 

As for EQ, I suggest you look into a Phoenix Gold EQ230 or EQ232 so that you have the ability to EQ L/R separately. 

Kelvin


----------



## fish

Machstorm said:


> Well i already had the anarchys for a home audio project that never happened... And I ordered the horns already too. Really the last piece I'm looking for is the EQ. But I really wanted a solid midbass... I've heard pro audio drivers are a little weak in that... I mean they get loud to keep up with the horns... but i dunno... Any good suggestions on a solid midbass driver? First thing that comes to mind is selenium... Any other decent choices? I saw crescendo's new line of midbass speakers, and they look kinda like pro-audio ish. I'd really like to stay under $100 a side if i'm changing to pro- audio drivers. Dayton have anything? I've always liked their stuff...


Are you limited to a 6.5"-7" midbass driver?


----------



## Machstorm

Hmm. I haven't considered anything phoenix gold cuz I heard their quality went downhill a little while ago... But I'll be sure to look for that right after I type this. I really need the left and right thing going on, but I dunno how to do that if I chose to power the anarchys off the 100.4... cuz once you bridge to 2 channels, doesn't everything go to "mono" opertation? :/ I may need to trade the 100.4 out for (2) 2 channel amps... dunno what can give 125-150 wrms @ 8 ohms for the midbass, and maybe 30-40 @ 8 for the horns... but i'll start looking. I love my sundown stuff. :/ i'd hate to get rid of it.

And as for limited on size of woofer... I have a ford so it's 6x8s in the door. The factory grille is most likely going to be removed with the install of the anarchys (if I use them) and the spot can accommodate something IS larger. Now I currently have like a 1/2 inch MDF ring the crescendos are sitting in to make things work. I had planned on bolting another ring to allow for the extra mounting depth. maybe another 1-2 inches which will bring the speaker out a fair amount. I can get a picture of what the door looks like if that would help you guys? If I could fit an 8, or 10 inch midbass driver in there I'd be stoked but it'd be alot more work. So 6.5 would be the easiest drop in. 8 or 10 inch would require some modification. And if I decide I need to double up on drivers, I'd need to fiberglass which would be a ****kkkk ton of work. (thank god its finally getting reasonable outside to work) But please, any suggestions would be great!

Went back and found this... what do you guys think? Not exactly the same thing... Does it do the same thing or better?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a71aeb83b#ht_500wt_1202

Also, what do you think about PPI DEQ230? saw one in black one online and it looked SICK. PPI any good? :/


----------



## Eric Stevens

Machstorm said:


> So if that all looks alright... What the hell should I use to EQ the horns? I have an Alpine CDA-117, and an Alpine CDA-9855. I can put either in my car. I asked my local shop and they said a "30 band or more EQ would be best" So... I got on google and the only ppl who still make a 30 band EQ is kicker... their KQ30. I saw a couple other ppl make some back in the day but I don't see any others... I've looked at audiocontrol stuff and I kinda wasn't sure exactly what to look for. Which brings me to my next issue, does the KS30 allow me to tune my horns AND my midbass drivers? or just the horns, and I should use the EQ on my 100.4 to tune the mids? Or is there an EQ that does it all? I don't really wanna spend like 500 or 600 bucks on a JBL MS-8 or Audison Bitone or anything... I'm semi-broke college kid so I've got a budget... But I like nice things. So i'm open to all suggestions. Please help!! Thanks you.


My suggestion for the easiest option is to get a source unit with EQ built in. You don't need 30 bands of EQ, a good 5 band parametric can get the job done very well. So 30 would be great but you can get great results with less, in fact set crossovers and levels correctly with proper driver polarity and it will sound great and EQ will only make it better as it would with any conventional component set. So don't fret over 30 bands being a requirement.

Eric


----------



## Machstorm

Ah you must be THE eric!  glad to see you here. I was going to put everything in and see how it sounds once them come in... I don't have a second amp or anything yet... so i was going to run both pieces off my SAX 100.4 and go from there. I have the Alpine CDA-9855 in right now which has a pretty wicked built in EQ. I can always swap back to my CDA-117 if that would be sufficient as well. Glide touch is fun, but somewhat cumbersome. But I will look at some of the other topics that were thrown up about how to tune them and hopefully I can get it just right.


----------



## Se7en

Someone just posted an OS Lanzar 1/3 octave eq in classifieds for $125.00.


----------



## tijuana_no

I have use Horns for years and use them with and without EQ's and never had a problem make them sound great or even match them with different midbasses .Right know I am running horns with 5 in. midbasses with a 84 db sensitivity(OR CLOSE ) and the system plays nice and loud . But , I also understand why so many people have problems with horns.
Machstorm , If you in a budget and like nice things get you a nice 7 band Eq .If you don't have a lot of experience with 30 band eq's you can do better . You also mention Zapco , that may not be your best option because of the symbilink cables.


----------



## Machstorm

I saw that. I actually hit up another member with the PPI DEQ230, which was an old post but still had it... still waiting on a price. 125 ain't bad, but lanzer makes me cringe.  I'd honestly rather pay the extra 50 for kicker KQ30 brand new... So ultimately, I wanna try what eric said first with just the 5 or 7 bander that's in my HU. But if they still need some tuning, the choices are:

PPI DEQ30- still working on price, and if it's stereo or not.
Kicker KQ30- 175 shipped from audiosavings, brand new. 
Lanzer- $125, and not really a lanzer fan. 

Couldn't find the pheonix gold mentioned above. found the one 15 band, stereo on ebay. but auction ended...

Any other 1/3 octave EQs? I've seen zapco, memphis, arc audio, etc all had 30 bands, but I can't find any right now. Anyone have any experience with a 30 band they would recommend? I am semi hunting currently, but what eric said about not fretting, i'm going to try to see how they sound without a serious EQ.


----------



## Machstorm

tijuana_no said:


> You also mention Zapco , that may not be your best option because of the symbilink cables.


What is this you speak of sir?


----------



## tijuana_no

Zapco uses simbilink cable's to connect there to most of there amps and processors and I don't believe that any of the amps you have can connect .There is ways to connect , but put you in a extra expense.


----------



## fish

Eric Stevens said:


> a good 5 band parametric can get the job done very well.
> Eric


Before the Backyard Installers forum disappeared you posted up some suggested starting points when using a 5-band parametric with horns. Would you mind posting them up here for reference?


----------



## Machstorm

That is good to know about zapco. They have some really nice stuff, but I don't need extra cables and such.  thank you! lol.



fish said:


> Before the Backyard Installers forum disappeared you posted up some suggested starting points when using a 5-band parametric with horns. Would you mind posting them up here for reference?


+1 yes please


----------



## minbari

I dotn know where the post is, but I captured what Eric Stevens wrote.



> Heres a a good start
> 
> Xover HP filter 1200Hz @ 24dB/oct
> 
> Eq for 1/3rd octave
> 2Khz -2 to -4
> 2.5Khz -4 to -6
> 3.1Khz -4 to -6
> 4Khz -2 to -3
> 
> Optional
> 6.3Khz -2 to -3
> 8 Khz -1 to -3
> 
> 12Khz +2
> 16khz +4
> 20Khz +6
> 
> 
> Eric


----------



## Eric Stevens

fish said:


> Before the Backyard Installers forum disappeared you posted up some suggested starting points when using a 5-band parametric with horns. Would you mind posting them up here for reference?


I would try and get away with 2 bands if I have a total of 5. 

2.5 kHz Q of 2.5 to 3 and -4 to -6dB

6.3 kHz Q of 3 and -2 to -3dB

Eric


----------



## Machstorm

Wicked cool. You guys are the best!  i'll let you know. The horns arrive tomorrowwwwwwwwww!  so excited. Also working a 12 hour day... So going to have to pick them up after work... or maybe my brother will sign for them.


----------



## Machstorm

Ok so my package came today! Ultra excited.  I got 2 mini horn bodies, and 2 compression drivers. I can't wait to run these bad boys.  anyone know a reasonably nice low power 2 channel amplifier? Right now the only thing that'll give me about 50 wrms and has a reasonable looking crossover/filters etc, is the sundown SAX 125.2... and for the midbass I'm thinking of trading my 100.4 for a crescendo 1600.2... don't really wanna bridge my 100.4 to get the desired wattage because I'd lose one of my RCA sets... and they the same price new... so i was going to try with what I have first, and change out to 2 amps. I can get the sundown 2 channel for like $200 with some left over store credit from SSA. Anyone know of anything that's in that same power/price range?


----------



## fish

I'd check the classifieds here. I saw a Soundstream Reference500 a couple days ago.


----------



## Machstorm

Ah looks like it was sold. Any thoughts on the new SS reference series? :/ I mean I used all soundstream stuff in my last install... and it was ok. But I was on a pretty tight budget, and I ended up with the Picasso series. Which isn't their top of the line by any means. But just wondering if it'd be worth the couple hundred for one...


----------



## fish

I haven't really heard anything bad about the new SS Ref amps, except they're ****ing humongous! :laugh: Otherwise I would probably have about three of them. I sure do miss my old Ref300.

There is a review by rexroadj in that section here.


----------



## Machstorm

Cool! I'll check it out. Wish they weren't blue. :/ I like black... but they do look awfully big. But you can't argue with the sound of a class AB amp. Not really wanting to try any of those full range class D amps...


----------



## fish

Machstorm said:


> Cool! I'll check it out. Wish they weren't blue. :/ I like black... but they do look awfully big. But you can't argue with the sound of a class AB amp. Not really wanting to try any of those full range class D amps...



I use the JL HD's & they're clean as a whistle!


----------



## Machstorm

Interesting... They don't have anything low power enough though... the smallest multi channel is the 600x4... haha. Too much for horns lmao


----------



## minbari

Machstorm said:


> Interesting... They don't have anything low power enough though... the smallest multi channel is the 600x4... haha. Too much for horns lmao


JL? the 600x4 is 600watts total into 4 channels @4 ohm.

so 150 x 4 @ 4ohms.

your 8ohm horns would get 75W, perfect 


I will add people have had issues with 8ohm horns on the HD series though. the RIPs circuit gets confused with the impedance.


----------



## [email protected]

minbari said:


> I will add people have had issues with 8ohm horns on the HD series though. the RIPs circuit gets confused with the impedance.


This is addressed to me right 
The issues i had came from a defect diaphragm.
Read here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/114047-horns-seem-not-loud-enough-2.html

Know im running the ultras in minihorns on a JL HD600/4 an its clean and if you want loud as hell.


Regards Barney




Send with Tapatalk


----------



## minbari

[email protected] said:


> This is addressed to me right
> The issues i had came from a defect diaphragm.
> Read here:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/114047-horns-seem-not-loud-enough-2.html
> 
> Know im running the ultras in minihorns on a JL HD600/4 an its clean and if you want loud as hell.
> 
> 
> Regards Barney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send with Tapatalk


ok, nevermind then  that was the thread I was thinking of

I can imagine it is pretty loud. 75watts on horns that efficient should be loud enough to make your ears bleed, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Just a little bit oversized for some headroom 



Send with Tapatalk


----------



## minbari

lol, nothing wrong with that. I plan on a ZED leviathan for my front stage. 95watts to the horns  gonna have to pad it down alot, lol.


----------



## thehatedguy

Huh...all of the speakers I have ran so far in my car with the HD amps have been 8 ohms, and I haven't noticed any problems.

None of them have been horns...well, I just got a proof of design mini-unity styled horn playing in the car and haven't noticed any issues with the amps yet.

But either way, 4 or 8 ohms at 105 dB sensitive, power for the horns will not be the issue.


----------



## Machstorm

LMFAO. 75 rms?! I thought the Pros were only rated for 40 rms... Not sure where I read that... But still... The HD series is nice, and no question about being a clean, and powerful amp... but affordability? $650 for the JL... $200 for the sundown? Meh... I'll continue to be the broke college kid.  I'll get about 60 watts... but that should be plentyyy. I don't need to make my ears bleed. haha. I just want the vocals to keep up with my subwoofer better than my passive components. And DAMN YO. 95?? I think you are certainly trying to use those horns as crowd control or something. haha.  And barney, I actually read your thread so I was familiar with that particular post...


----------



## minbari

Lol, lots of head room. I believe horsemanwill has 170w on his 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Even with horns you have to differ available power and used power. 
The RMS Value of your amp tells you how much power is *available* bevor the amp starts to get overdriven/distorts,
not how much power is *applied*!

Its unlikely that one of this hlcd will ever see 50 or 100 Watts (except someone boosts excessive)

So you can focus on a amp with a low THD and noise (like the HD )



Regards Barney


----------



## minbari

[email protected] said:


> Even with horns you have to differ available power and used power.
> The RMS Value of your amp tells you how much power is *available* bevor the amp starts to get overdriven/distorts,
> not how much power is *applied*!
> 
> Its unlikely that one of this hlcd will ever see 50 or 100 Watts (except someone boosts excessive)
> 
> So you can focus on a amp with a low THD and noise (like the HD )
> 
> 
> 
> Regards Barney


Yup, I agree. Running my horns off hu right now. They are not getting more than 5 Watts and still very loud

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## Machstorm

JESUS. 170 watts?? What amp is he using?? lol. 

And yesssss. low THD is a must. I bought one of those klipsch 2.1 systems a while ago and later realized it's a 5% THD. That is just ridiculous. And noise... you mean signal to noise ratio? I usually heard the higher the better... could you elaborate what that means exactly?

LOL HU powah?? I might go with this. I really really want these in... and I don't wanna wait for another amp.  that way, I can use my 4 channel as the powerhouse for my anarchy's.


----------



## subwoofery

A few PG EQ for sale @ the bottom of the page: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/36261-old-school-showoff-thread-234.html 

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill

Machstorm said:


> JESUS. 170 watts?? What amp is he using?? lol.
> 
> And yesssss. low THD is a must. I bought one of those klipsch 2.1 systems a while ago and later realized it's a 5% THD. That is just ridiculous. And noise... you mean signal to noise ratio? I usually heard the higher the better... could you elaborate what that means exactly?
> 
> LOL HU powah?? I might go with this. I really really want these in... and I don't wanna wait for another amp.  that way, I can use my 4 channel as the powerhouse for my anarchy's.


a q700.2 but remember the horns are 8 ohms


----------



## kenn_chan

subwoofery said:


> A few PG EQ for sale @ the bottom of the page: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/36261-old-school-showoff-thread-234.html
> 
> Kelvin


Kelvin, 

mine is not for sale per se it's actually for trade 

Kenn


----------



## Machstorm

Hey guys... I got to thinking about what you said about a higher sensitivity speaker for midbass... what do you think about these?

Silver Flute W20RC38-04 ohm 8" Wool Cone: Madisound Speaker Store

I have also considered selenium, or some of the new crescendo MP6 or MP8s... 

Thoughts?


----------



## jpeezy

Eric, I have a pair of idq 31,need them checked one in particular has an led that is messed up.do you know of anyone who can service these?thanks for any help.


----------



## Eric Stevens

jpeezy said:


> Eric, I have a pair of idq 31,need them checked one in particular has an led that is messed up.do you know of anyone who can service these?thanks for any help.


They are pretty simple, any decent tech should tackle that pretty easily.

I might possibly have the schematics somewhere also if needed.

Eric


----------



## P_4SPL

* The only way to EQ a horn is in the digital domain with DSP's> analog can have too much a Harsh sound on horns> From my experience going from analog to digital... I switched out to digital EQ +Analog x-over...the horns immediately reduced their harsher output signature in the higher freq's (Veritas horns drivers)...this reduction in harsh output became more apparent audibly when I switched to All digital EQ+X-over...as the sound then became very WARM...tube like quality.

* In fact the front stage bloomed with a warm ambiance that filled the cabin with natural surround acoutsics (no rear audio rivers).

Audio control's EQT's where incapable to reduce this harsh/nasal effect the drivers produced...and thankfully Digital DSP's came along and solved my problem wonderfully. Audiocontrol's DQXS's Parametric EQ's help focus on the horns nasal signature @ 1khz...and requires a -8db reduction to smooth out the front stage properly with the midbass/woofer. I can achieve a very flat sound (where before it was overcome with uncontrolled treble response.)...eventually allowing me to just add those subtle high freq's for added depth and ambiance to the sound, without oversaturating the sound out put dramatically.


----------



## jpeezy

If you or any one is looking for a 30 band,I've got a ppi eq-230,I'd sell for 100.00 plus shipping,mint no box,this is the eq with the removable face.i used it in my system for about 2 weeks.


----------

